# Mazda3 versus Corolla versus Versa



## EaglesFan (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm considering buying a used car with about 40k miles on them and these are my top 3 contenders. I've test driven all 3. Now before we start I should mention I'm buying this primarily as a personal car first and only uber/lyft about 10 hr a week. However, I figure there's probably a lot of collective knowledge about cars on this forum. I'll list what I see as the merits and downsides of each and I'd be curious to get your thoughts. PS all 3 get excellent gas millage so I won't list that.

*Mazda 3:*

* High reliability rating
* Slightly better acceleration than the Versa. Similar to Corolla with CVT.
* Best looking car of the 3 by far

* Main drawback. While I wouldn't say it's cramped the back seats border on that.

*Nissan Versa:
*
* $2500 cheaper than Mazda 3 or Corolla
* Roomy cabin even in the back seats in spite of the fact that it's a subcompact.

* Medium reliability rating. Nissan in general has poor reliability ratings and this is their cheapest model. This model uses a CVT. I started a thread on CVTs so this thread doesn't derailed onto that topic
* Acceleration is a little slower than the other 2 but really not bad. I was expecting the difference to be much larger when I looked at the engine horsepower.

*Toyota Corolla:*

* Toyota's reputation for reliability although this one comes with a CVT.
* More back seat space than the Mazda 3
* Slightly better acceleration than the Versa

* Downside kind of boring looking car


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Carolla. We looked at all three of them for my cousin before she when to college.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

The Mazda is faster than the Corolla. The Mazda gets better mileage than the Corolla. The Mazda produces less CO2. The Mazda handles better than the Corolla. The Mazda has less rear seat leg room but more rear seat hip room and more rear seat headroom. The Mazda has a multi link suspension and 4 wheel disc brakes. The Corolla has a torsion bar suspension and rear drum brakes. 

Driving matters.


----------



## deagl344 (Mar 29, 2016)

Whatever you pick dont get nissan. 
Most garbage car on the market. Only get it if its new and you let go of it after 40k km


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Mazda3 owner here. The best car of all the 3! I'm currently using a 2017 Nissan Sentra SV rental, not bad either. I think the Sentra is a step up from the Versa. The Versa is supposed to be the cheapest sedan in the market which starts at $11K ARV.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

EaglesFan said:


> I'm considering buying a used car with about 40k miles on them and these are my top 3 contenders. I've test driven all 3. Now before we start I should mention I'm buying this primarily as a personal car first and only uber/lyft about 10 hr a week. However, I figure there's probably a lot of collective knowledge about cars on this forum. I'll list what I see as the merits and downsides of each and I'd be curious to get your thoughts. PS all 3 get excellent gas millage so I won't list that.
> 
> *Mazda 3:*
> 
> ...


i just had to put a $3200 ****** in my 2015 versa... 80,000 miles


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Corolla!


----------

